# Gaming rig in 45 k



## aryan24 (Sep 27, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?

*A: Gaming, HD Movies, Graphic designing 
*
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?

*A: Yes why not
* 
3. What is your MAX budget?

*A: Strictly 45-46 k not a single penny more
*
4. Planning to overclock?

*A: No
*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?

A: Win 7 Ultimate (already have genuine one)

6. How much hard drive space is needed?

*A: 500 gb 7200rpm
*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.

*A: HD 20 inch or more
*
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)

*A: 5*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*A: Assembler
*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?

*A: within a week
*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?

*A: Definitely
*
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
*A: Speakers*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?

*A: Delhi so getting it very much from Nehru Place 
*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary

*A: UPS with decent backup, USB 3.0, TV Tuner Card and good gfx card perhaps gtx 560 ti 
*


----------



## Cilus (Sep 27, 2011)

Get the following configs:-

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9K
Intel DH67BL-B3 @ 5.3K
Corsair 4GB X 1 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.2K
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 SATA HDD @ 1.9K
LG 22X DVD Writer SATA @ 0.9K
Sapphire HD 6870 1 GB GDDR5 @ 10.8K
NZXT Gamma Cabinet @ 2K
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4K
BenQ G2220HD @ 7K
Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black Gaming Mouse @ 0.7K
Logitech KB 200 Keyboard @ 0.4K
Intex 1KVA UPS @ 1.8K

Alternatively, if you can opt for an AMD Phenom II based config then a GTX 560 Ti or HD 6950 can be accomodated.

Then the config will look like:-

AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 6K
Asus M5A97 @ 5.9k
Corsair XMS3 4GB X 1 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 1.5K
Sapphire HD 6950 1 GB @ 13.2K


----------



## aryan24 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm getting zotac 560 ti 1 gb ddr5 for 11.8 k and samsung 20 Led for 6050..so i can cut on monitor and opt for 560 ti...

one thing, is there any performance diff between 560 ti and HD 6870 ?

also is GS600 better than vx450

thanks for the inputs

open for other options too guys, so keep posting


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 27, 2011)

If gaming then go with AMD+6950


----------



## Cilus (Sep 28, 2011)

In gaming performance GTX 560 Ti is more powerful than Hd 6870 but not in high margin whereas HD 6950 1 GB is slightly better than GTX 560 Ti. However, at 11.8K, Zotac 560 Ti is a good deal and you can go with it.
And yes, GS600 is a overall better product than VX450 which is little under powered to handle a quad core and GTX 560 Ti. 
I think you know there are two versions of GTX 560, the Ti version and the Non-Ti version. Make sure you are getting the Ti version.

Regarding your monitor query, none of the 20" displays are Full HD, their maximum resolution is 1600X900. The BenQ display I've suggested is a full HD display, supports upto 1920X1080 which is essential for HD movie experience.


----------



## monsursound (Sep 28, 2011)

Go for the following component.................................................
Intel core 13 2100  5.3k
GAH61-D2-B3  3k
Corsair value select 4GB  1.2k
Western digital cavair blue 500GB  1.8k
MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II  13.4k
Nzxt gamma  2k
Corsair GS600 3.8k
Benq G2222hdl 21.5 Inch  8.5k
Razer cyclosa gaming bundle  2k
------------------------------------------------------------------
Total ...............................41k
So,you are left with 4k ,Get any decent UPS and headphone.The prices are average street prices excluding tax.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 28, 2011)

Going for a Dual Core and Coupled with a H61 Chipset for a 45K Config is not right imo.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 28, 2011)

if u want to overclock then go for 965 Black Edition it will easily oc over 4Ghz on air (decent air cooler i would highly recommend u a CM hyper 212+) and as far as the motherboard stick to ASUS,Biostar,ASRock or at max Gigabyte never ever think of MSI bcoz their motherboard hold a recored for VRM failures  so this is how it goes :
CPU : AMD Phenom II 965 BE 6k to 6.5k or a 955 BE 5500
Motherboard : Asus M4A88T-M 4.5k going with ASUS M4A88TD-V Evo/USB3 at 7.2k will be ultimate ocing Combo 
RAM : Corsair Vengeance 2x2 3.5k to 4k(single for around 1.8k)
HDD : A Seagate 500 gigs 7200.12 1.9k
PSU : Corsair CX430 2.2k or a Corsair CX500w 3k (a 500w will be enough to run any single graphic card uptill a 6970 i guess)
DVD writer : LG x22 writer 0.9k
Graphic Card : Sapphire HD 6950 at 13.5k(recommended) or cheaper go for 6850 for 9k 
Cabinet go for a Cooler Master Elite 431 2.7k or NZXT guardian 4.5k
Monitor : Asus  VW227D BK 1920x1080 21.5'' for 6.5k
keyboard mouse combo for 700 minimum



Cilus said:


> Get the following configs:-
> 
> Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9K
> Intel DH67BL-B3 @ 5.3K
> ...


that wont overclock much the Sandy Bridge can not be overclocked at all except for the K-series cpu with unlocked multiplier and with a Z68 mobo for best overclocking results 
hi this is another one which has some minor changes hope it helps  
AMD 965 BE                              6.5
Asus M4A88T-M                        4.5
Corsair Value RAM Pack 4 gb(4x1) 1.4
Seagate 500GB 7200.12              1.9
Corsair GS600                           3.8
Dvd writer LG                            0.9
Coolermaster 310 elite                1.6
Asus VW227D BK                        6
Zotac Geforce GTX 560 Ti 1GB     12.2
Sapphire HD 6950 1GB                13.5
MSI 560GTX-Ti Twinfrozr II         13.5
Coolermaster Hyper 212+             1.9
----------------------------------------
Total                                       42k

if u want to go for Intel the u got to go for k-series and a Z68 motherboard the combo alone costs 25k to 30k but gives u the best output


----------



## Cilus (Sep 28, 2011)

Tarun, I put my points after thinking a bit about the OP's requirement. I suggest you do the same while suggesting.



> 4. Planning to overclock?
> 
> A: No



OP has clearly mentioned that he won't be doing overclocking but still you are suggesting him overclock Phenom to 3 GHz. This is the 1st point.

2nd point is when you buy a processor the objective is to get the maximum performance processor at the budget. I don't know whether in your case it is getting a overclockable CPU, no matter whether it can beat its competitors.

Phenom II 965, unless overclocked to a very high margin like 4.8 GHz, very unlikely for a person who does not even think of overclocking or even to the advanced users, simply can't touch i5 2400's raw performance. Even the 6 core 1090T can hardly touch the performance of i5 2400. So no mater whether overclockable or not, i5 2400 is a far better choice than Phenom II 965 in any days. Going with 965 is only justified for budget constraints.

Thirdly I've suggested the Asus M5A97 motherboard in a reason. The reason is it is based on latest 970G chipset and a Am3+ motherboard and gonna support the full range of upcoming Bulldozer processors. So it makes a better and future proof solution.

None of the M4A based 880/870 and 7XX chipset based motherboards from ASUS support AM3+ CPU and both the motherboard you've suggested lack the Bulldozer support. Try the M5A based 880G chipset models for Bulldozer support. M5A88-M  is available around 5.3K with full Am3+ CPU support.



> RAM : Corsair Vengeance 2x2 3.5k to 4k(single for around 1.8k)


A single Vengeance 4 GB module is available around 1.9K, not 3.5K. I think you were trying to say 2 X 4GB module.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 28, 2011)

firstly sorry read the article in a jiffy so i read it wrong i5 2400 is a worth pc if u not thinking of running at stock speeds sory pal my mistake


----------



## aryan24 (Sep 28, 2011)

thanx guys for the inputs..heading to nehru place tomorrow..lets see what's in store


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 28, 2011)

When you return plz tell if price increased there too or not? as i m also gonna buy pc soon in mid oct


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 28, 2011)

i5 2500 @10k
Asus P8H67-M LE @5.9k
Corsair XMS3 2x2GB 1333Mhz @2.4k
Seagate 500GB 7200 16MB @1.9k
Sapphire HD6870 1GB @10.3k
OR, Zotac 560 Ti 1GB @12.1k
XFX PRO550 80+ Core Edition @3.9k
Asus 24X DVD Writer @1.2k
Samsung B2230 @7.4k
NZXT Gamma @2k

If the prices are higher at your preferred store, then you can choose i5 2400 @9k and Asus P8H67-M LX @5.5k. I suggest you get the 2x2GB rather than a single 4GB as 2X2 will be better because of the dual channel config.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 28, 2011)

Corsair XMS3 2X2GB should be within 2K. Now one thing, rather than going for two 2GB modules, get a single 4GB module now as it is the mainstream module size and will also save one slot for future upgrade.

Corsair XMS3 4GB 1600 MHz single module will cost you around 1.5K. I think the 1333 MHz model will be much cheaper.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 28, 2011)

> Corsair XMS3 4GB 1600 MHz single module will cost you around 1.5K. I think the 1333 MHz model will be much cheaper.


Are u  sure ??????


----------



## Cilus (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ Yes I'm. I have purchased one 4GB 1600 MHz XMS3 module last month @ 1.55K + Shipping from theitwares.com.


----------



## monsursound (Sep 29, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Going for a Dual Core and Coupled with a H61 Chipset for a 45K Config is not right imo.



He said that he doesn't need any overclocking....so i suggested core i3 2100...though its a dual core its pretty powerfull and can outperform some quadcores when it comes to gaming(refer to Anandtech benchmarks).

And,regarding the H61 ..its just minimized H67.With 45k budget he is certainly not going for SSDs.....So i presume that he doesn't need USB3.0 or SATA6GB/S or RAID....So, it keeps the price low and he can use it for the most impotant component for gaming............ Graphics Card.


----------



## aryan24 (Oct 1, 2011)

here's the deal i'm getting 

I5 -2500 @ 9290
Intel DH67BL @ 4850
DDR 3 4GB @ 1.2K (tried 4 or 5 stores none has corsair)
500GB 7200.12 SATA HDD 500 GB @ 1950
LG 22X DVD Writer SATA @ 950
Zotac 560 ti @ 11.8 k
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.6K
Corsair GS600 PSU @ 4k
BenQ G2220HD @ 6.9
Microtek 800 VA with dual battery@ 2.2K


I just couldn't manage to get Gigabyte GM-M6800  mouse..can you suggest any other decent mouse instead of this one within 1 k


and is this config good to go with? also does the mobo has USB 3 support? becoz the intel website says yes yet some one was telling it doesnt supports usb 3

also let me know is  asus p8h67 mlx mobo the better one or intel DH67BL?

_one last thing which one is the the best monitor in 20 inches..i'm really short of space in room..its too crowded...though i have finalized benq 22 inches.
_

there is one more option in philips it also has hdmi support and smart response 2ms



thanks in advance

cheers


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2011)

aryan24 said:


> here's the deal i'm getting
> 
> I5 -2500 @ 9290
> Intel DH67BL @ 4850
> ...


since you are getting all your needs fulfilled in this setup, I dont find any better alternative within that budget
you can go with it
BTW of which brand are those rams?



aryan24 said:


> I just couldn't manage to get Gigabyte GM-M6800  mouse..can you suggest any other decent mouse instead of this one within 1 k


 
Razer Abyssuss @1.1k



aryan24 said:


> and is this config good to go with? also does the mobo has USB 3 support? becoz the intel website says yes yet some one was telling it doesnt supports usb 3
> 
> also let me know is  asus p8h67 mlx mobo the better one or intel DH67BL?


yes
the board is usb3 compatible
and if asus board is available at same price range or very less margin, then it'd be beter to go with it



aryan24 said:


> _one last thing which one is the the best monitor in 20 inches..i'm really short of space in room..its too crowded...though i have finalized benq 22 inches.
> _
> 
> there is one more option in philips it also has hdmi support and smart response 2ms



well philips has a good overall reputation 
but cant say much on monitors
[/QUOTE]


----------



## aryan24 (Oct 2, 2011)

```
BTW of which brand are those rams?
```

Kingston..i think its good enough if not like corsair. What you think? or shall i go with corsair only?

also does asus p8h67 mlx has usb 3.0?




Cilus, you too please take a look at my config and let me know if its good enough?

and also guys samsung full hd of benq? 

going to get it on tuesday..so any more suggestions are also welcome

thanks

cheers


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Oct 2, 2011)

I would suggest the OP to get a gaming mouse ....

options -
depending on OP's mouse grip ..
claw grip - Razer Abysus @1.5k [not sure]
palm grip - Logitech MX  @1.3k [recommended]


----------



## mumblehere (Oct 2, 2011)

just a doubt:

whether CM Elite 430 or NXT Gamma is better ?

how CM 690 II Adv is better than NXT Gamma ?

(other than price)


----------



## Piyush (Oct 2, 2011)

I would say elite 430<gamma<CM 690


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Oct 2, 2011)

I had gone to lamington yesterday .....

elite 430 is not available anywhere [checked prime,pc guide and computer selection]

nzxt gamma is nice for wire management but i myself dont like the front zigzag crap !

go for CM 690 II advanced @ 4300 [according to me you may get it for 4k ]

and yes ^^ the cabinet is a longterm buy and its worth it !!
will last you many upgrades . .
+ blue LEDS !!
little extra umph ...

*here is my rig+latest lamington prices [will go little up due to dassera]*
*regards to cilus for building it for me *

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE & Gigabyte GA-880G@10k

Corsair 1600Mhz 4GBx2 ram @1.8k each

Samsung SyncMaster S20A300N 20 inch LCD Monitor@6.3k

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s 1TB Hard Drive @2.9k

Coolermaster 690 II advanced @4.3k

Corsair CMPSU-600G Power Supply @ 3.5k

Sapphire HD 6850 1 gb @9.5k 
MSi cyclone hd6850 1 GB@9.7k [cant believe it !!]

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-GP CPU Cooler@2k

DVD writer ASUS 22X SATA DVD @1.4k
total 42-43k + extra stuff [keyboard and extra led fans = 45k max [inclusive of tax]


----------



## rchi84 (Oct 3, 2011)

I would strongly suggest you skip the CPU Cooler, and with the 3+2K savings, invest in an Intel Sandy bridge setup.

My 2400 blows even the OCed 955 out of the water in gaming terms..


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 3, 2011)

Aryan is price of all things increased in nehru place as it shown in smc sites?


----------



## mumblehere (Oct 3, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> go for CM 690 II advanced @ 4300 [according to me you may get it for 4k ]
> 
> [inclusive of tax]



where shall i order that from for that price?


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Oct 3, 2011)

Dont know ...
check computer selection at lamington road


----------



## aryan24 (Oct 3, 2011)

> Aryan is price of all things increased in nehru place as it shown in smc sites?



try cost to cost or computer empire..they are bit cheaper compared to smc guys..i got quotations from those three and cost to cost guys were the cheapest


----------



## aryan24 (Oct 10, 2011)

i finally got my rig this last friday, nd this babe runs so awesome

thanx guys for your support


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

components and price ?? I also have to buy a new rig but not too soon.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2011)

aryan24 said:


> i finally got my rig this last friday, nd this babe runs so awesome
> 
> thanx guys for your support



congrats 
now click some hot pics of this babe and share with us 



gameranand said:


> components and price ?? I also have to buy a new rig but not too soon.



better to just wait and watch the game between AMD and Intel and Nvidia

just create a thread 2 weeks before buying


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2011)

Piyush said:


> congrats
> now click some hot pics of this babe and share with us
> 
> 
> ...



That fight is what pushing me to wait and watch till bulldozer and 7000 series cards.
Of course I'll create thread before buying. Whoelse am I gonna ask ??


----------

